

Ask HN: Web frameworks for SaaS applications - nullflow

I&#x27;m a Java&#x2F;Python programmer with some SaaS ideas for the Danish market.<p>I have no experience in web development beyond HTML&#x2F;CSS (+ Bootstrap), JavaScript on the client-side and some Node.js on the server-side.<p>Which web framework is ideal for developing SaaS applications like Basecamp and Harvest?<p>There are so many frameworks out there like Rails&#x2F;Django&#x2F;Meteor and the MEAN stack so it&#x27;s pretty hard to decide on a final framework.<p>I would love to learn a new language like Ruby (for Rails) but the Meteor framework looks promising but more focused on real-time stuff.
======
pedropaf
Hi, possibly not the best one for you because it's built using .NET C#,
www.saasecom.org is open source and integrated with Stripe.

